
Show HN: We snapshotted some products and tagged them - cheekusm
https://uxhunt.browsee.io/
======
cheekusm
We love to explore various user experience flows of top-notch products and
thought we would share our learnings with fellow makers. We thought what
better way to share than to take snapshots of various UX components. We also
tagged them to make it easily searchable by elements like cards, tables,
signup forms, etc. You can search for your favorite product to get some
inspiration from their flows. We have also curated multiple insights under our
story section for onboarding, signup forms, signup buttons, etc. Looking for
feedback!

